# Who Made It to Shifa's Interview List 2012?



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

People have started receiving calls for interviews.How many of you gave the SHIFA test and have received calls from SHIFA?


----------



## Hera Javed (Aug 28, 2012)

Shifa started calling?
They told me merit list will be displayed on monday!


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Wouldnt the merit list be displayed AFTER the interviews?


----------



## Hera Javed (Aug 28, 2012)

i meant the list in which they finalize who they are calling fr the interview.
did u get the call?
coz i didnt


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

I heard they wouldnt list who they are calling for interviews on their website :s Theyd only display the final merit list :s
and no i hav'nt


----------



## Hera Javed (Aug 28, 2012)

they will put the list on their bulleiton board in shifa medical! Thats wat i have heard so far!


----------



## Hera Javed (Aug 28, 2012)

whats ur aggregate out of 90?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

62.06 only 
What's yours?


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

What documents did you guys submitted? The lady at the reception is so weird she doesnot guide properly even doesnot bother to stand from her seat to listen to you :/


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

chinablue said:


> 62.06 only
> What's yours?


That's not "only", that's actually pretty good! My aggregate is 61.04 and the person who I gave my to documents said I have very bright chances. I think this year, the cut-off will drop because the entry test was harder. So you can be pretty happy.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

But no, didn't get any interview call yet, I don't think they've started yet. They released an interview list last year on their website, so you'll know through that.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

But one of my friends said ,she received an interview call from SHIFA :s


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Shahan Khan said:


> What documents did you guys submitted? The lady at the reception is so weird she doesnot guide properly even doesnot bother to stand from her seat to listen to you :/


All the usual ones,Alevel equivalence,olevel equivalence certificate,B form,copy of ID card etc etc


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> That's not "only", that's actually pretty good! My aggregate is 61.04 and the person who I gave my to documents said I have very bright chances. I think this year, the cut-off will drop because the entry test was harder. So you can be pretty happy.


You sure?  Who was that person exactly ?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know the person exactly, it was the person my dad submitted the documents to. I didn't go with him so I don't actually know the person.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

And I think people receive interview calls at different times, some earlier than others. Just like the result. But they do eventually release an interview list, so you will know if you're called up. By the way, your aggregate is easily in the top 300 so you will be called for the interview surely. Don't need to worry about it.


----------



## hamza ahmad (Jul 13, 2012)

*Shifa Interview List*

kindly tell me the merit range from top to bottom.


----------



## Hera Javed (Aug 28, 2012)

Well they told my mom they will put up the list by today evening on the bulleiton board in the lobby.....
Cant wait!


----------



## hamza ahmad (Jul 13, 2012)

*Shifa Interview List*

my aggregate % is 49.8.can i make ?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

hamza ahmad said:


> kindly tell me the merit range from top to bottom.


It's not out yet, and the merit list won't be out until the end of the interviews.


----------



## cute (Aug 27, 2012)

oh dude
mine is around 59. something 
idunno if there are any chances for me or not but ihave not received any sms or email from them yet


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

The interview call list is on shifa's site. Everyone check it out


----------



## Hera Javed (Aug 28, 2012)

I got selected Allhamdullah!!!!!!! What about you guyz?


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

me 2! Alhumdulillah


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Ah yes, Alhamdulillah! Got selected for the interview.
Check it out here:
Shifa College of Medicine - Publications Download - List for Local Applicants for Interviews .pdf


----------



## Sani Muhamamd (Oct 1, 2012)

Just saw the list, even thou I didn't apply to Shifa, but I have friends who got their names on the list for interview. 
One of my friend who had 56% aggregate, and he made it into the list. And my other friend had 69% aggregate, he also made it! 
So yeah, Good Luck!!


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Ya thanks! Interesting...did your friend have a 69% (as in out of 100) or 69/90? Because 69/90 is VERY high!


----------



## Sani Muhamamd (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol, its 69/90, cus the interviews are yet to be called y'know which is 10% I assume. Anyhow yeah its a great score!
This guy actually sat home last year, as He didn't get into a Govt Medical School. But he worked hard that's for sure!
and theres a saying, and I quote;
For every 2minutes of glamour, thers eight hour of HARD WORK! =p so yeah!!
Plus I just passed by your other scrap that you got your name in the list too!  Congrats!
DO GOOD IN THE INTERVIEW! =p


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks bro! I will.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> And I think people receive interview calls at different times, some earlier than others. Just like the result. But they do eventually release an interview list, so you will know if you're called up. By the way, your aggregate is easily in the top 300 so you will be called for the interview surely. Don't need to worry about it.


really? But i dont want a call for the interview only and then get rejected ? :/


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

The list wont open :/


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh opened now  selected ! What's next? When exactly would they call us? No text msgs and emails this time?


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Good Good, Chinablue your total aggregate?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

ridaa said:


> Good Good, Chinablue your total aggregate?


62.06 :$ yours?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

hamza ahmad said:


> my aggregate % is 49.8.can i make ?


I dont think you have very high chances but you never know


----------

